# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Hot peppers

## andynap

These get dried- jalapeño, hot lemon, ghost, habanero. I have a ton left for pickling- same group plus thai and cayenne.

----------


## KevinS

Just thinking about them makes my face sweat....

----------


## Grey

Very nice assortment.  Looks like you had a good gardening season.

----------


## andynap

The hot peppers never fail. They are animal and  pest proof.

----------


## ChiragDave

I think the hottest pepper is Bhut Jolokia from India. Right?

----------


## andynap

> I think the hottest pepper is Bhut Jolokia from India. Right?



I'm not familiar with that one but my hottest were the Fatali and Ghost peppers.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Same pepper, different name(s)

http://www.bhut-pepper.com

----------


## andynap

> Same pepper, different name(s)
> 
> http://www.bhut-pepper.com




According to my work site this is a Malicious website and I can't get on.

----------


## andynap

Google says it's a Ghost pepper.

----------


## fins85258

I have a great chili recipe you can put those peppers to work in

----------


## stbartshopper

We have Jolokia sauce in our frig. Like the Ghost, one tiny droplet and your mouth and throat are toast! Even a fire hydrant can not tame the heat!

----------


## andynap

> I have a great chili recipe you can put those peppers to work in



 Gregg- my chili has Chili powder in it not hot peppers.

----------


## fins85258

So much better with real chilis, toss the powder away

----------


## JEK

Our experiment this SB weekend:

*Texas-Style Chili*

* JULIA MOSKIN*



Calling a dish "Texas Chili, especially if youre not a native of that state, is clearly asking for trouble. But this recipe of mine, refined over years of potlucks and Super Bowl parties, is too good to keep under wraps any longer. Its depth of flavor comes from using so many different chile types  fresh green jalapeños, earthy-sweet whole dried anchos, pure pasilla for heat, even mild, tangy canned green chiles  and makes this recipe stand out. It also has whole spices, unsweetened chocolate and dark beer that meld seamlessly into a brick-red sauce that naps the succulent meat. Those two perfect elements are all you taste. The meat can be cut into large chunks, or  more traditionally  thin slices, especially if you are using a tougher cut than chuck. Sirloin also makes good chili. If you have masa harina, the corn flour used to make tortillas, that will make the gravy even thicker, but it is not necessary. Like many vigorously spiced dishes, this one tastes even better a day or two after it is made and will hold its flavor well for at least a week.
Featured in: Texas Chili Makes A Welcome Guest. 

Beef Chuck, Beer, Red Chile, Southwestern
111 ratings





*INGREDIENTS*


1 tablespoon whole cumin seeds1 ½ teaspoons whole coriander seeds4 pounds beef chuck roast or steak1 teaspoon salt, more to taste3 tablespoons vegetable oil, plus extra as needed1 large yellow or white onion, chopped, plus extra chopped onion for serving6 large garlic cloves, minced4 to 7 large fresh green jalapeños(depending on how much heat you like), stemmed, seeded and chopped3 tablespoons masa harina or 1 corn tortilla, torn into pieces (optional)2 tablespoons ground pure chile powder, such as pasilla, Chimayo or ancho1 tablespoon dried oregano1 (12-ounce) bottle Negra Modelo beer1 28-ounce can diced tomatoes, or 3 10-ounce cans Ro-Tel canned tomatoes with green chiles1 ounce unsweetened chocolate3 whole dried large red chiles, such as New Mexico or guajillo Chopped fresh cilantro, for serving Fritos or warmed flour tortillas, for serving
*PREPARATION*


In a small heavy skillet, toast cumin and coriander seeds until fragrant. In a mortar and pestle, or in a coffee grinder, grind to a powder and set aside.Meanwhile, roughly cut beef into 2-inch cubes, or slice it against the grain into pieces about 1/4-inch thick by 1 1/2 inches square. Sprinkle with salt.In a large, heavy pot over high heat, heat oil until shimmering. Working in batches to avoid crowding the pan, brown the meat, turning occasionally until crusty. Adjust heat to prevent scorching. As it is cooked, remove the meat to drain on paper towels. Add more oil as needed for browning, but do not clean out the pot.To the empty but crusty pot, add onion, garlic, jalapeños, masa harina or tortilla (if using), chile powder, cumin-coriander powder and oregano. Cook, stirring, until onion has softened, 5 to 10 minutes. Add meat, beer, tomatoes, chocolate, whole dried chiles and 1 quart water. Bring to a gentle simmer and simmer about 1 1/2 hours, or until meat is fork-tender. Remove the dried chiles. Taste and add salt if necessary.Serve immediately or let cool and refrigerate. The chili tastes best one or two days after it is made.Reheat over low heat if necessary and serve in bowls, sprinkled with chopped onion and cilantro. Add Fritos for crunch, or dip tortillas into the spicy gravy.

----------


## andynap

That recipe looks fine but I have a recipe I have been using for years that we both like. Chicken wings for us tomorrow.

----------


## JEK

WE like to try new things.

----------


## MIke R

I have experimented with assorted chilis but Kevin gave me one from a Boston resto that's a keeper....but I actually prefer the kind of pork green chili you get in New Mexico and Colorado  over red chili 

*BILDNER'S CHILI

"Good chili, like chowder, gets better after a couple of days. We sell so much of this chili in our Boston stores it's a wonder Boston isn't famous for chili instead of baked beans. If you prefer, you can make this classic chili with strips of lean beef rather than ground beef."

3 medium onions, chopped into 1/2-inch dice
10 medium cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
4 pounds lean ground beef
6 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons corn flour (masa harina)
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon dried oregano
Salt and freshly ground pepper (to taste)
3 cans (3 ounces each) mild green chiles drained (or hot if you prefer your chili very spicy)
2 cans (16 ounces each) red kidney beans, drained
1 (1 pound 13 ounce) can whole tomatoes, undrained
1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste
1 cup beef broth
Click here to view: http://www.recipelink.com/msgbrd/boa...MAY/35189.html




Tomorrow.......
*
Nachos loaded with shredded BBQ chicken and stuff 
18 pound turkey 
big honking pork roast with a maple chipotle basting 
scalloped potato casserole with mucho bacon  and cheddar cheese and onions 
No veggies ...it's not about eating healthy that day

1/4 keg of Sams Winter Brew 
Jaegermeister for shots 

wine not allowed 

I will have a house full of football and basketball coaches and ski instructor bums 

there wont be a crumb or drop left

fun times

----------


## Grey

Sounds good, guys.  Why no wine, MikeR?

----------


## andynap

Neither Colorado nor New Mexico has hot peppers no matter what they say. I use Roy Brady's recipe

image.jpg

----------


## fins85258

So I gather you have never had a Hatch Chili

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatch_chile

By the way, those who use canned beans and chilis and a bunch of different powdered spices are amateurs! The trick is to let the natural ingrediants do the work for you which is why I only use a variety of fresh peppers, onions and garlic. Oh ya, there is the secret ingredient............. chorizo!

----------


## rivertrash

> I have experimented with assorted chilis but Kevin gave me one from a Boston resto that's a keeper....but I actually prefer the kind of pork green chili you get in New Mexico and Colorado  over red chili 
> 
> *BILDNER'S CHILI
> 
> "Good chili, like chowder, gets better after a couple of days. We sell so much of this chili in our Boston stores it's a wonder Boston isn't famous for chili instead of baked beans. If you prefer, you can make this classic chili with strips of lean beef rather than ground beef."
> 
> 3 medium onions, chopped into 1/2-inch dice
> 10 medium cloves garlic, minced
> 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
> ...




Nice soup, Mike.

----------


## MIke R

> Nice soup, Mike.




LOL......yeah well...we like it

what do you think of that green chili you get in Colorado ?

----------


## MIke R

> Sounds good, guys.  Why no wine, MikeR?




Its just not a wine kinda day.....if you saw  this crowd you d understand .....believe me...but it's all good

----------


## andynap

> So I gather you have never had a Hatch Chili
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatch_chile
> 
> By the way, those who use canned beans and chilis and a bunch of different powdered spices are amateurs! The trick is to let the natural ingrediants do the work for you which is why I only use a variety of fresh peppers, onions and garlic. Oh ya, there is the secret ingredient............. chorizo!



No beans in my chili - Ever

----------


## fins85258

> No beans in my chili - Ever



Yep, I remeber back to the days of the SW Chili Cookoff, "No Beans or Thickeners Allowed"!

----------


## rivertrash

> LOL......yeah well...we like it
> 
> what do you think of that green chili you get in Colorado ?



Oh, I'm sure your soup is delicious.  I like the green chili, also.  At Fiesta's in Edwards they call it New Mexican Green Chili.

----------


## MIke R

> Oh, I'm sure your soup is delicious.  I like the green chili, also.  At Fiesta's in Edwards they call it New Mexican Green Chili.




I reduce it to the point where it's the furthest thing from soup...... :cool: 

Fiestas in Silverthorne also had awesome green pork chili.....as did kickapoos in keystone

----------


## cassidain

Abc

----------


## edmondbecca

Mostly i like to prefer red chilli instead of green chilli in my soups. Believe me it is not change the taste of soup. Taste remains delicious as it is.

----------

